# CYCLONE COASTER - 2014 Christmas Parade in Laguna Niguel - SATURDAY Dec. 13th - 10am



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 9, 2014)

_*Come out & join CYCLONE COASTER in the 2013 City of Laguna Niguel Christmas Parade on SATURDAY December 13th  

Two Parade Requirements 

( 1 ) You must wear a CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirt - This is REQUIRED & Available BEFORE 9:45am @ the TGI Fridays parking lot if you need one 

( 2 ) a Vintage Bicycle - No Modern bike - No Mountain Bikes - you get the idea - People love to see the old bicycles that we ride - that's why we are asked to do the parades   

Parade STARTS 10am - we will meet up @ TGI Fridays for parking & decorating starting as early as 9:00am - leave for parade start @ 9:50am - There is a coffee & bagel shop that is open for business in the TGI Fridays parking lot 

We are ENTRY # 59 this year - So staging for parade is 10:05am @ the parade starting point which is on the corner of Crown Valley Parkway & Moulton/Golden Lantern - so we head down from TGI Fridays lot @ 9:50am this year

TGI Fridays Parking lot located @ 28141 Crown Valley Pkwy, Laguna Niguel, CA 92677 ( click - OR - cut & paste on Google map link below ) 


https://maps.google.com/maps?daddr=28141+Crown+Valley+Pkwy,+Laguna+Niguel,+CA+92677

THIS INFO WILL BE POSTED ON THE CYCLONE COASTER WEBSITE & Facebook in the next couple of days .... 

ALL RIDERS WELCOME TO JOIN IN THE HOLIDAY SPIRIT ON THEIR VINTAGE BICYCLES - NO NEWER MODERN BICYCLES PLEASE 

CYCLONE COASTER t-shirts are REQUIRED & I still have some in Vintage Red & also in a Pine Green in limited quantities 

See everyone there & RIDE VINTAGE - Frank*_


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 12, 2014)

*YES ---- it's a SUNNY forecast for tomorrows Holiday Parade ....*





*YES despite our current "Storm Watch 2014" situation today with rain & high surf -- TOMORROWS weather will be SUNNY for the 2014 Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade !!!!  

This is not a typo ... SUNNY skies & beautiful weather for this weekend - Then rain again for Monday .. PERFECT !!!  

So come on down & join in the hometown Holiday Parade with your CYCLONE COASTER family 

PARADE REQUIREMENTS

( 1 ) CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirt - I will have these at the TGI Fridays parking lot BEFORE the Parade until 9:45am - NO SHIRT - NO PARADE !!! - I must enforce this since the organizers insist on this - thank you for understanding 

( 2 ) Vintage Bicycle - No modern bicycles - No Mountain Bicycles - you get the idea ....


PM me with your questions or concerns -- thanks & Ride Vintage tomorrow @ the 2014 Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade tomorrow with CYCLONE COASTER - All the details are posted above & on the www.cyclonecoaster.com website - Frank *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 13, 2014)

*YES - TODAY is the 2014 Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade - CYCLONE COASTER is #59 for this years parade - NO RAIN until Monday - Today will be SUNNY & clear skies - with cooler California "winter" temps in the mid 60's - So come join us - CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirt & vintage bicycle are required to participate in this FREE EVENT - go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details & directions - Ride Vintage - Frank*


----------

